# Man Cave Bar



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

In the making. I'm not the builder my sons a Houston Fireman & is doing wood work on the side. Its got a ways to go but its coming along.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bill said:


> I like it


Thanks again Bill. I do to I'll post up the finished project but it might take some time.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

I worked with your son,up until I retired in August..he is the best,you should be proud,good luck with your project.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fishhook46 said:


> I worked with your son,up until I retired in August..he is the best,you should be proud,good luck with your project.


Thanks! He loves being a fireman. Congrats on your retirement & good luck.


----------

